# JL Fairlane ragtop in progress...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

got back in touch with an old buddy from high school... he told me he now has a '67 Fairlane GTA convertible... so i had to do a Tjet one. Waiting for reference pics from him to do the paint...



















I have the windshield ready, it just didn't make the pics...
more pics as things develop

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the finished product. What's the interior from? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

roadrner said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product. What's the interior from? :thumbsup: rr


 that's actually a cool story... I cut the interior out of a blue JL Mustang fastback so I could lower it on the chassis, and that's it, recycled... i even had to narrow it a little...

top boot is off a different JL Mustang

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Nice work so far....should be a great custom when finnished! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lookin' good.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have a few of those myself, and some extra Mustangs. Thanks for a great idea Rick. Another project on the list.  rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Can't wait to see the finished car... :thumbsup::thumbsup: What color are you planning on painting it???

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeff, my friend's 1:1 is white with a dark blue top and dark blue GT stripes on the rocker panels, and in his email he said the interior is TURQUOISE (?!?)... that's why I'm waiting for him to email me some reference pictures...

Hey RR, be aware that for the lowering job to work well on the Mustang, it has to be a fastback. The coupe's roof doesn't go far back enough to let you remove enough to slam the back end down. Even on the fastback, the tops of the gearplate rails juuuuust barely touch the hole you cut in the body. Have you seen this done before? I have pics I can post...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Go ahead a post your pix rick! Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

roadrner said:


> Go ahead a post your pix rick! Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


 i did a red one and a blue one like that... here are a couple pix of the red one...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oh and just for reference, here's these two pix...

the red one is the one in the above post
the blue one is lowered further with small wheels and gearplate rails cut (actually, it's a JLTO which comes with the shortened gearplate rails)
the beige one is original Aurora

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to put it in the weeds!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

rick,
Thanks for the pix. Those Mustangs look great, love that blue one. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Rick, If I close my eyes, I can see the rooster tail of sparks flying off the chassis on the "lowered" Stang...:thumbsup: Great looking rides you got there...


Jeff


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Park,

I like what your're doing with the Fairlane. I have a red one too, that is almost finished. Be sure to post the finished pics. I'll be looking forward to seeing them. So far...very nice! :thumbsup: 

Now the Mustangs--
To be honest, I've never seen this done before. It must be an old racers trick. I tell you it makes a world of difference, too. I wish they had of done it this way originally. It really looks so much better. I must try this myself!

Excelllent work! I love em'! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers, Mate!
Ps-there's a late entry Ranchero I did for the contest stickey posted up above.


----------

